# ADAC information on carriage of reserve gas bottles



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Just today received my monthly ADAC magazine in which there is a short article concerning the legal requirement to have the red cap firmly fixed on your reserve gas bottle. There has, apparently, been a certain amount of interest by the German police in the recent past. However, the ruling only applies to bottles which are not connected to the regulator. If, as we do, you have two bottles both connected to the regulator, even if one has the gas turned off, this ruling does not apply.


----------

